

How did we get into this [DevOps] mess? - danso
http://blog.flatironschool.com/post/79482365448/how-did-we-get-into-this-mess

======
thebeardisred
When the suggestion for "noobs" on this is:

    
    
        Make your editor clean trailing whitespace on save
        Create a .dotfiles repo
        Use Puppet or Chef to automate the configuration of your developer machine
        Use Vagrant or Docker to simulate your production env on your local machine
    
    

I have to have a little bit of a facepalm. Trim your trailing whitespace? Set
up a dotfiles repo? Learn puppet? Caveat: I'm not a developer. I'm a sysadmin.
Albeit a sysadmin who writes code and knows _how to interact with developers_.
After 15 years in the trade professionally I think the bigger issue is
claiming that a 12 week program will make you a developer. It may teach you
_development_, but that's no more accurate than saying 12 weeks administering
an Apache server makes you understand Linux.

~~~
thebeardisred
Additionally the statement:

Our healing comes in two forms: Culture, and Tools.

Speaks to the second half of those bullet points above. Learning more tools
isn't going to "heal" anything. Tools (often) obfuscate process in order to
make said process executable by an "operator" not an "admin."

